# Liablity Insurance



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

I got mine through Core States and they went bankrupt. I just found out a few days before my policy expires. Another company that was them behind them took over their accounts but they do not want to write any new policies for roofers.

They were charging me about 1.2 % of sales.

It seems like the others base the premium on payroll and they have high rates. Many Insurers’ don’t want roofers especially if you use subs.

What company do you use for liability insurance?

Where can you get the best rate?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The most obvious answer is to call the broker's names and numbers on your subs certificates that they have give you.

I use Grange. They contacted us with some direct mail and when renewal time came up we filed an application and they saved us some money so we went with them. 

For roofing you're going to have to call around probably 20 places to get 3 quotes. We did and it wasn't fun. However for the fact that you sub all your work out you can get General Contractor's insurance which should be cheaper, and to be quite honest was what I had my first few years in business before I started hiring repair techs and other in house positions. Nobody would even classify me as a roofer since 80% or greater of the work was subbed out. I had no choice but to have GC insurance.


----------



## JustinRoofingLLC (Jun 5, 2009)

My liability is through Century Surety Co which i got from a local insurance agent. They go by my payroll. I shopped around and for me it was actually cheaper doing it that way then by my sales. All my quotes were high though because we do torch down.


----------

